# Specialized Mondo S-Works Open Tubular review



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I picked up a new set of Mondo S-Works open tubular 700x23 black tires today and took them out for a ride as soon as I got home. My previous tires were Vittoria Open Corsa CX which I really liked, but after about 1000 miles they developed some serious cuts and didn't look very safe for a 40mph descent. I gotta say, that I am really impressed with this new Mondo tire. I had them at 115/f and 125/r and they felt very plush, but responsive. Through the turns they felt predictable and seemed to have more grip than Vittorias. Going over road seams and cracks the tire absorbed a lot of vibrations, greatly reducing the amount transferred to the handlebars and saddle. This is the best tire I have ridden and I think they are totally worth the money. For those of you that mountain bike, it felt like I was riding on tubeless tires. Time will tell how many miles I will get out of them, but so far I am really happy.

Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL2 with Kinlin 300 24/28 custom wheelset.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the review. Sound good. I just put some Turbo Tubeless tires on my rig, and have been very pleased as well. Specialized may make some pretty tough and harsh riding tires (Armadillo and Arm Elite), but they are also doing a great job with their performance oriented, high end tires, too.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

daniyarm said:


> I picked up a new set of Mondo S-Works open tubular 700x23 black tires today and took them out for a ride as soon as I got home. My previous tires were Vittoria Open Corsa CX which I really liked, but after about 1000 miles they developed some serious cuts and didn't look very safe for a 40mph descent. I gotta say, that I am really impressed with this new Mondo tire. I had them at 115/f and 125/r and they felt very plush, but responsive. Through the turns they felt predictable and seemed to have more grip than Vittorias. Going over road seams and cracks the tire absorbed a lot of vibrations, greatly reducing the amount transferred to the handlebars and saddle. This is the best tire I have ridden and I think they are totally worth the money. For those of you that mountain bike, it felt like I was riding on tubeless tires. Time will tell how many miles I will get out of them, but so far I am really happy.
> 
> Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL2 with Kinlin 300 24/28 custom wheelset.



Hi all

Anyone any direct comparisons between the Specialized Roubaix 23/25c Tubular Open Pro and the Specialized Roubaix Pro2 23/25c.

I have beend riding the Specialized Roubaix Pro2 23/25c tyre on my rear wheel since 2500 km on rough Scottish pothole littered tarmac and it looks like new. I like the fact the tyre maesures a genuine 25 mm (my front Vittoria 700x25c is only 24mm).

However, I am wondering if the Open Tubular version will be worth the money because it costs a lot more. You get a pair of Roubaix 23/25c tyres (120 tpi) for £40 in stark contrast to £80 for the Open tubular version (290 tpi):

The Open Tubular version:

- gives indeed a plush ride?
- last as long as the Roubaix Pro2 23/25c version?
- the tyre material is the same except for the fact it uses 290 tpi?

By the way I have another question: What is the point of specifying a minimum pressure as of 8 bar and maximum inflation 8.5 bar? That is how it is printed on the side wall of the Roubaix 23/25c tyres. I would have thought a larger 25 mm tyre tolerates lower minimum pressure (e.g. 7 bar).


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

My Specialized rep has told me how he loves the open tubular tires, but that they don't last as long as the standard tires. The use a softer durometer rubber, I believe, as well as a higher TPI, but more fragile casing.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> My Specialized rep has told me how he loves the open tubular tires, but that they don't last as long as the standard tires. The use a softer durometer rubber, I believe, as well as a higher TPI, but more fragile casing.


I came across an interesting statement from Schwalbe regarding the tpi numbers.

According to them the maximum number of used tpi in almost any other tyre from any brand is most likely no more than 127 tpi. Continental advertises its GP 4000 tyres as having 330 tpi whereas Schwalbe says their higher end tyres have 120 tpi but with 3 layers and in the end the Schwalbe would have more (360 tpi) as opposed to the Continental with 110 tpi (supposed there are 3 equal layers).

source:

http://www.schwalbe.com/gbl/en/tech...D_Seite=140&tn_mainPoint=Technik&tn_subPoint=


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

daniyarm said:


> I picked up a new set of Mondo S-Works open tubular 700x23 black tires today and took them out for a ride as soon as I got home. My previous tires were Vittoria Open Corsa CX which I really liked, but after about 1000 miles they developed some serious cuts and didn't look very safe for a 40mph descent. I gotta say, that I am really impressed with this new Mondo tire.



Your Mondo S-Works open tubular is made by Vittoria, and is essentially a re-packaging of a Revo KXS. I had them, but they were a pain to mount by hands.


----------



## Nojiri (Oct 26, 2004)

daniyarm said:


> ...Time will tell how many miles I will get out of them, but so far I am really happy...


Hey daniyarm, thanks for the review. I'm thinking of getting some for race tires. I've been running Cont. GP4000s because they're supposed to be super low rolling resistance, but they've never really seemed that fast to me. Now, seeing some updated CRR charts, it looks like they don't really test out all that fast either; pretty durable though. How've yours been holding up. No flats?

- nojiri


----------

